# Deactivating LightRoom 4



## lr4pop (Jun 27, 2012)

I just upgraded to a much more powerful Windows 7 machine and want to deactivate LR4 from the older PC.  I understand that The LR4 license allows for 2 activations, so I shouldn't have to worry.  However, I am donating the older PC.  I could just uninstall LR4 and go on but I'd like to keep my "account" at just one active activation when I am done with this.  Any ideas?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't worry, there's no activation or deactivation process.  Just uninstall the software and you'll be fine.


----------

